# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1С Предприятие 7.7 Бухгалтерия 513 Заполнение Товарной Накладной

## ArTimon

Доброе время суток,Уважаемые!:)Ткнулся носом за сегодняшний день в очердную пробелму:Заходим:Документы--->Учет товаров,реализации-->Отгрузка товаров,продукции...Заполня  ем форму..Нажимаем ТОРГ12..Появляется Товарная накладная...И вот в товарной накладной в печатной её форме внизу присутствуют строки "Отпуск груза разрешил___________","Отпуск груза произвел_________"И должны автоматически проставлятся имена..Допустим Ген.Директор Петров..."Произвел-Иванов"...Вообщем как её заполнить?Вернее эти поля..Мне то разницы нету,я бы и руками каждый раз заполнял...но вот для бухгалтера это целая задача прям..Всю плешь сгрызла сволоч,жена директора((ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!Плиии  з!

----------


## Разработчик

Идешь в конфигуратор и вносишь изменения в печатную форму. Можно сделать внешнюю печатную форму и зарегистрировать через меню сервис.

----------


## ArTimon

Ну я догадался что в конфигураторе нужно внести изменения в печатную форму этой накладной...Её бы найти для начала...Потом возникнет проблема в написании модуля...Короче я пришел к выводу,что в большинстве случаев всё приходится решать,искать,писать и читать самому!Форум только на мысль наведёт...подробней подробней,пожалуйста...

----------


## pevek

В конфигурация открой общие таблицы и делай коррекцию ТОРГ-12 или в папке ExtForms\PrnForms\1cbt-12.mxl если есть! Если нет скачай тут
Ну а это тебе точно поможет тут

----------


## ArTimon

Pevek,дружище...Если не сложно напиши веточку...Ну всмысле-...Конфигурация-->Открыть-->Документы и т.д..Не могу найти:(

----------


## pevek

> Ну а это тебе точно поможет тут


Скачивай постом выше скопируй в папку ExtForms\PrnForms\ то что в архиве и пробуй.

Для конфигурация ветка такая открой конфигурацию далее  правой кнопкой мыши
на Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5 далее Общие таблицы.

В программе сервис далее регистрация внешних печатных форм выбираем
документ к которому будет относится печатная форма предварительно копируем в PrnForms
форму далее кнопка изменить далее внести в список и пробуем!

----------


## ArTimon

Что пробовать то?!Редактировать?Открыват   форму?Не могу найти её в конфигураторе!Даже элементарно в одной орг. бы посмотрел где да как там меняется и в другой точно также сделал..Я не знаю где и как редактировать печатные формы!Ты предлагаешь зарегистрировать новую?Тогда отредактировать её так как нужно мне всё равно предется!Ну вставил я то что ты выложил...и?Всё само заполнится?Отпуск груза разрешил "Бабич С.Я" заполнится само...Отпуск груза произвел "Диринг Т.Е" тоже заполниться да?!Пипец..Я же чайник полный...

_Добавлено через 8 минут 51 секунду_
Всё!Победил!:)Pevek СпасибиЩе тебе!Сам бы не нашёл!)оказывается всё проще:)..правой на "Бухгалтерский учёт..."мде)))я лошара)))Вот не нашёл бы сам!говорю же чайник!СПАСИБО!Пойду делать сейчас!)

----------


## Garou

Есть ли такие же файлы формы накладной для комплексной?

----------


## Arhip5011

> Скачивай постом выше скопируй в папку ExtForms\PrnForms\ то что в архиве и пробуй.
> 
> Для конфигурация ветка такая открой конфигурацию далее  правой кнопкой мыши
> на Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5 далее Общие таблицы.
> 
> В программе сервис далее регистрация внешних печатных форм выбираем
> документ к которому будет относится печатная форма предварительно копируем в PrnForms
> форму далее кнопка изменить далее внести в список и пробуем!



Здрасти, а подскажите плиз как копируем в PrnForms

----------


## Разработчик

Путь к папке внешних печатных форм:
Папка базы\ExtForms\PrnForms\

----------


## Aleks2014

Ответ:
Заходим: Конфигуратор--->в меню-Конфигурация--->Открыть конфигурацию
Далее: правой кнопкой мыши на строчке <Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5> далее 
в выпадающем меню вторая сверху: Общие таблицы
Далее: снизу выбираем ТОРГ-12 - открывается печатная форма накладной.
  1.Прокручиваем вниз до строки "Отпуск груза разрешил___________"
   становимся на пустую ячейку над надписью "должность"--->затем правой кнопкой--->в выпадающем меню выбираем "Свойства"
   Выпадает окно "Свойства ячейки":
   Заполняем. 
   а) Вкладка "Текст". 
      Окно "Тип"- {Выражение}
      ниже в большом окне вставляем следущую строчку:
*Константа.Руководитель.Пол  учить(ДатаДок).Должность*
   б) Вкладка "Положение"
      По горизонтали--->Центр
   в) ОК (с этой ячейкой всё)

  2.На этой же строке над надписью "расшифровка подписи"
    становимся на первую ячейку, затем правой кнопкой--->в выпадающем меню выбираем "Свойства"
   Выпадает окно "Свойства ячейки":
   Заполняем. 
   а) Вкладка "Текст". 
      Окно "Тип"- {Выражение}
      ниже в большом окне вставляем следущую строчку:
*ФИО(Константа.Руководитель  .Получить(ДатаДок))*
   б) ОК (с этой ячейкой всё)

  3. Со строкой "Отпуск груза произвел_________" повторяем пункты 1. и 2.

  4.Затем закрываем окна: 
    Общие таблицы, 
    Конфигуратор (здесь выпадает окно:Данные были модифицированы.Сохранить?) Отвечаем--->ОК

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Ответ:
> Заходим: Конфигуратор--->в меню-Конфигурация--->Открыть конфигурацию
> Далее: правой кнопкой мыши на строчке <Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5> далее 
> в выпадающем меню вторая сверху: Общие таблицы
> Далее: снизу выбираем ТОРГ-12 - открывается печатная форма накладной.
>   1.Прокручиваем вниз до строки "Отпуск груза разрешил___________"
>    становимся на пустую ячейку над надписью "должность"--->затем правой кнопкой--->в выпадающем меню выбираем "Свойства"
>    Выпадает окно "Свойства ячейки":
>    Заполняем. 
> ...


После обновления 1с это всё слетит, проще сделать ВПФ торг-12

----------


## Aleks2014

Согласен, но во внешней печатной форме надо тоже сделать эти исправления. Кому-нибудь, такому "чайнику" как мне, это может пригодиться.
Создается впечатление, что в конторе 1С специально какие-то моменты не исправляют, чтобы хлеб не отнимать у сопровождающих 1С фирм.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Согласен, но во внешней печатной форме надо тоже сделать эти исправления. Кому-нибудь, такому "чайнику" как мне, это может пригодиться.
> Создается впечатление, что в конторе 1С специально какие-то моменты не исправляют, чтобы хлеб не отнимать у сопровождающих 1С фирм.


Ну мне проще сделать ВПФ и не париться, каждый раз, так как не люблю не типовые изменения, так как при обновление они слетают и их нужно заного править.. Проще 20 минут потратить и сделать 1 раз.. ТОРГ-12 к документу ПоступлениеТМЦ  нужен? для 7.7 бухгалтерия?

---------- Post added at 13:42 ---------- Previous post was at 13:38 ----------

Или как пишет тут http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...D1%80%D0%B3-12
 автор : alexandr_ll

----------

Aleks2014 (24.09.2014)

----------


## Aleks2014

Спасибо за совет. Действительно лучше сделать один раз по-нормальному. ТОРГ-12 к документу ПоступлениеТМЦ вроде не нужен, но всё равно благодарю за помощь. Ссылка полезная - всё очень понятно расписано где взять шаблон ТОРГ-12. Вот только вопрос: шаблон ТОРГ-12 из общей бухгалтерии подойдет к упрощенке? А то посмотрел в дистрибутиве обновления для упрощенки, а там файла 1sbt-12.mxl нет.

---------- Post added at 18:05 ---------- Previous post was at 16:31 ----------

Всё получилось! Отредактировал файл 1sbt-12.mxl, бросил в папку ExtForms\PrnForms - подхватилось автоматически, работает. Спасибо

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Спасибо за совет. Действительно лучше сделать один раз по-нормальному. ТОРГ-12 к документу ПоступлениеТМЦ вроде не нужен, но всё равно благодарю за помощь. Ссылка полезная - всё очень понятно расписано где взять шаблон ТОРГ-12. Вот только вопрос: шаблон ТОРГ-12 из общей бухгалтерии подойдет к упрощенке? А то посмотрел в дистрибутиве обновления для упрощенки, а там файла 1sbt-12.mxl нет.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 18:05 ---------- Previous post was at 16:31 ----------
> 
> Всё получилось! Отредактировал файл 1sbt-12.mxl, бросил в папку ExtForms\PrnForms - подхватилось автоматически, работает. Спасибо


Всегда пожалуйста..

----------

